# What’s the best way to Upgrade from a 2014 MyLink?



## postforming (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ with a 2014 MyLink and I want to upgrade to get CarPlay functionality and other things like lines on the rear camera. I’ve seen a few things like the possibility of upgrading the MyLink to a 2016 one, but I haven’t found anything for my exact scenario so I’m hesitant to try that project. I’ve also seen several aftermarket options but I’m not sure about which one of those would be good either due to possibly losing several features or getting a bad quality unit. Can someone please offer help or advice?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter


----------

